# Anyone else having trouble with efax?



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

For the last couple months people have been telling me that they're trying to send me faxes but it won't go through or they say they sent one and I never got it. It's to the point where I know it's true because it's happening a lot. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Is it recent? 

Does anyone have a recommendation on a company to switch to where I can keep my number?

I'm going to try to get them to look at it but every time I've tried to get ahold of them some guy in India just tries his hardest to up sell me. I haven't even been able to get them to correctly spell my last name as it appears on my sent faxes so I doubt I'm going to get this fixed.

Wack


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

wack,

Its recent and has happened to me a couple of times the last two months. I started yelling at my warehouse and they yelled back.. seems they have tried to fax me inventories twice and they have gotten rejected. I'm going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

So it's not just me. Have you talked to Efax at all? Do you guys know if we can change from one fax service to the other and keep our numbers or would it mean a new one?

Wack


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

That is the same excuse that the cell phone companies used to employ to retain customers, even if they had bad service.

Ever hear of "number portability" ?

One way around this is to get your own RCF number, and then you can call-forward your incoming FAXes to wherever you need to, or change the final destination at will.


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Regarding number portability*

You are correct, but that is not how these services work. You are thinking more along the lines of having a fixed fax machine. These services are more of a virtual-faxing capability and most small companies who sign up do not realize this. Happy Turkey!


----------

